# Finally: LED Rear Number Plate Lamps Working In An MY10



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Right following on from this thread my prototype LED Rear Number Plate Lamps samples arrived today:

Basically very easy to install and more important they seem to work fine with no DIS error. I had them on for some time whilst I tinkered around in the garage and had no problems. Below are some pics showing how they look and I can tell you they do look good!

Before:










After:










50/50:










Before:










50/50:










After:










Installation - note the additional circuit housing:










More afters:



















No DIS errors:










I will contact the supplier tomorrow and see if I can get the details should anyone else want them.

I will also try them out over the next few days and report back should I have any problems.


----------



## tianga (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow....... they are bright


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

looks great, well done mate.

were they expensive? let us know if they are able to supply further.

Do they have a similar product for the DRL?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks guys and yes they are bright, although they don't actually look quite as bright in real life.

I'm not sure on what the cost will be but I will see if I can find out though.

I will also see if I can find out about a P21 DRL and a suitable H6W sidelight for the Xenons as I would be keen to try these as well


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

They are only around £20 for those bulbs 

I know robokn sells some, as i got mine from him 

Paul


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I think they will be more TBH, as its not just bulb it is the whole holder. A similar product without the additional circuity is about £30 IIRC.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

pyspeed in the states have had these since late summer and been on my car since. 5 seconds to install and no error codes

they do ship international


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes but I am pretty certain I saw one here that even the Pyspeeds didn't work on an MY10 :?: Plus they are slightly more expensive. I know LEDs would work on MY09 and older... In fact in some cases LEDs would work on MY10's but just not in mine (and most other) cases.

Hopefully what ever they have added will help moving forward.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Why did you buy holders then, when just as bright bulbs are available? :?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Why did you buy holders then, when just as bright bulbs are available? :?


Who said I bought them lol, they are prototype samples 

Also I am fairly confident 'just the bulbs' cause DIS errors on a MY10 model.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you buy holders then, when just as bright bulbs are available? :?
> ...


Ok cool 

Look good though..... nice and bright and i think they show up better in the dark on a white TT than any other colour


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

that looks very nice, i would defo be interested [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> that looks very nice, i would defo be interested [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Me too - definetly want a set. maybe even and extra one so I can replace the yellow light in my boot? I have the interior lights pack and want all those lights to be LED's.

Perhaps a group buy is on the cards?

Good work so far Ahaydock! 8)


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Cheers guys.



mcmoody said:


> maybe even and extra one so I can replace the yellow light in my boot? I have the interior lights pack and want all those lights to be LED's.


See my other thread here on the Boot LED upgrade (also in the KB by Tosh): viewtopic.php?f=19&t=161171

The Boot LED is fairly cheap and easy to replace and doesn't cause any DIS Errors (its not Canbus IIRC). All parts are Audi OEM so are an exact match and it is bright enough. However I think you can buy aftermarket replacements that are brighter 8)


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> See my other thread here on the Boot LED upgrade (also in the KB by Tosh): viewtopic.php?f=19&t=161171


Thanks for this. Can I just order these from my Audi dealer and how much should I expect to pay?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

mcmoody said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> > See my other thread here on the Boot LED upgrade (also in the KB by Tosh): viewtopic.php?f=19&t=161171
> ...


No problem and yes I got them from my local Audi Dealer and IIRC they were about £13 inc. VAT.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

*UPDATE: *

Right, I got my samples from Jon at Alltronix Ltd so if you are interested I would suggest you contact him. He was very helpful and knowledgeable, thus I would highly recommend them: http://www.alltronix.co.uk

At a guess the prices seem to be around the £39 inc. postage so it would seem fair these will be a similar price although they are not currently listed on his site (I assume as they are still samples).

I will report back in a few days to let you know how I am getting on but so far, so good


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> *UPDATE: *
> 
> Right, I got my samples from Jon at Alltronix Ltd so if you are interested I would suggest you contact him. He was very helpful and knowledgeable, thus I would highly recommend them: http://www.alltronix.co.uk
> 
> ...


sounds quite expensive for just the set :?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

True, but they are very well made and very bright. Plus like I say that is just a guess at a price as this is not confirmed.

I think they key thing is there seems to now be a work around for MY10 and other VAG cars with this problem 8)


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> True, but they are very well made and very bright. Plus like I say that is just a guess at a price as this is not confirmed.
> 
> I think they key thing is there seems to now be a work around for MY10 and other VAG cars with this problem 8)


yes, true. I wonder how it would look on a black car...


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > ahaydock said:
> ...


I have ordered - will get the bits Friday. Hope to sort this out on Sunday.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice one - its a fairly quick job TBH, you should be fine.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

mailrush said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> > True, but they are very well made and very bright. Plus like I say that is just a guess at a price as this is not confirmed.
> ...


I've contacted Jon at Alltronix and once I can get my hands on a set I'll show you how it looks!!


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > ahaydock said:
> ...


thanks mate


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's a close up photo of the sample units:










Install:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

i was driving behind a new 1 series this evening and it had a similar colour light over the reg plate - i have to say it does look great - very fresh and keeps the car looking new.

would be interested to hear how much...


----------



## ttcool2006 (May 1, 2006)

Looking good there.. were they easy to fit and any issues with DIS?


----------



## M1_EQA (Feb 14, 2010)

Group buy discount sounds like a good idea :wink:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

M1_EQA said:


> Group buy discount sounds like a good idea :wink:


im keen, but if i can get them from an audi dealer for £13..

im gonna have suzuka grey, so i think it would look brilliant!

moody - make sure you post some piccies!


----------



## ttcool2006 (May 1, 2006)

Good idea.. i could be interested.... just want to know are they easy to fit with no problems re DIS?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

No DIS problems mate (see the 1st part of the thread as there is a pic showing no DIS errors) and very easy to fit. If you look there is a photo showing the unit hanging out. Basically simply remove the old unit, unplug, and plug in new LED one then simply push back in - job done  Took me all of 1 minute lol 

TuboTTS - sorry there may be some confusion the £13 I refer to from the Audi Dealer is not the LED number plate lights rather the mod I did to make the boot interior light LED to match the rest of the car (assuming you have the LED Interior pack as a Factory Option). It is the only interior light that is none LED and a bit of a let down so I followed Tosh's thread in the KB and made my own: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=161171&p=1638999&hilit=+boot#p1638999

It looks like these complete LED lamp kits will be c£39 although it is still to be confirmed.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> It looks like these complete LED lamp kits will be c£39 although it is still to be confirmed.


is that for the pair mate?


----------



## race0360 (Sep 13, 2009)

I would be interested in number plate lights. I have bought two different sets for my wifes MY10 both show error message. Let us know when and where I can get a set.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

mailrush said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like these complete LED lamp kits will be c£39 although it is still to be confirmed.
> ...


Yes I believe that would be for the pair and includes postage.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

race0360 said:


> I would be interested in number plate lights. I have bought two different sets for my wifes MY10 both show error message. Let us know when and where I can get a set.


Well this will resolve it hopefully and try Alltronix Ltd and ask for Jon. There's a link to his site on the 1st page of this thread.


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks very much for updating everyone!

Ive just sent an email to Jon. Hopefully have these soon!

How easy are they to fit?

Ive fitted the ones with the resistor before but obviously didnt need to remove the casing!

Is it as simple as disconnecting the casing from the wire and reconnecting the new housing?

Many thanks again,

Thomas


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

will these work on the rs too??


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

M1_EQA said:


> Group buy discount sounds like a good idea :wink:


Is a group buy going ahead with these lights?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

davelincs said:


> M1_EQA said:
> 
> 
> > Group buy discount sounds like a good idea :wink:
> ...


im sure something can be arranged although with so many people calling/emailing jon at alltronix there is no point me doing it too - if someone could report back that would be great...


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

*Jon asked me to post this:

Info for anyone interested in LED Numberplate Bulbs*

"Hi Thomas

I am close to registering and posting on the TT forum, I think that may help
everyone, or better still copy and paste this email on there for me, I have
only had one set of the PWM lamps from my supplier/manufacturer, they are a
prototype and therefore under test, Alex asked me about these a long time
ago and agreed to test these for me and post on the forum and email me
direct with any issues, which he has done and all is ok so far, but I must
stress these are not the finished article and are still under test.

This I notice has also caused a stir amongst MY10 owners on the forum which
is great as now we may have something that could function without OBC error
on PWM vehicles, this should also work with new MK6 Golf and Scirocco owners
and some new model Audi 2010 Q7 A4 models, so the implications of a
successful test are immense for anyone with a PWM car, as any aftermarket
resistor based error free leds will not function without specific PWM
resistors.

The down side for the short term is that there is that essentially only one
set was available and Alex has them in his car and the other problem is that
the supplier/manufacturer is based in Asia and they are currently on
National Holiday until the end of the month.

After I have related any issues back to the supplier/manufacturer and the
they have redesigned or made the resistors part of the housing or done
whatever needs to be done to finalise the design, then we may be able to
place an order and get some units shipped in and then out to the customers,
I would not foresee this happening until mid to late March at the earliest.

It would be foolish of me to take deposits from customers at this stage as I
have no way of confirming with my manufacturer what the cost is and the
estimated delivery.

Standard units are around the £38.99 mark these could well be the same, I
just dont know at this stage, group purchase is also welcomed and discount
can be given on this also, but again until the design is final I see no
reason to take deposits at the moment.

If anyone on the TT forums would like to email me direct at
[email protected] to register interest that is fine, I will take names
and numbers and as soon as I have information I will ring people
individually or email whichever suits.

I hope this is ok for everyone and I will post comments regarding any news
on our web site under the "Coming Soon" tab on http://www.alltronix.co.uk

Many thanks,
Jon Stott
Alltronix Ltd."


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

yep spoken to jon - on the list for when this is released/produced.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

TheDude said:


> Thanks very much for updating everyone!
> 
> Ive just sent an email to Jon. Hopefully have these soon!
> 
> ...


No problems and dead easy to fit. As you can see from the pics you simply remove the old one (by sliding it to the right and it will simpley come out as per the Owners Manual), unplug and plug in the new then push it back to fit. Job done


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

mailrush said:


> yep spoken to jon - on the list for when this is released/produced.


Me too. 8)


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

me on list 2 please, assuming it works on the rs


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> me on list 2 please, assuming it works on the rs


u need to email jon at alltronix


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

*UPDATE:*

So these have been in for the best part of a week and I have had no problems at all. I have been driving around with my lights on to ensure they are switched on and have taken them out with nothing appearing to be getting too hot so for now it looks like a winner


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> So these have been in for the best part of a week and I have had no problems at all. I have been driving around with my lights on to ensure they are switched on and have taken them out with nothing appearing to be getting too hot so for now it looks like a winner


Brilliant


----------



## M1_EQA (Feb 14, 2010)

Have you got a pic of ur ice install ahaydock?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

M1_EQA said:


> Have you got a pic of ur ice install ahaydock?


I do yes, however I bought the kit from this site of a fellow member and you can see the install in his advert here: viewtopic.php?f=15&t=160076

If you want any more pics or info though please ask.


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> So these have been in for the best part of a week and I have had no problems at all. I have been driving around with my lights on to ensure they are switched on and have taken them out with nothing appearing to be getting too hot so for now it looks like a winner


Hi,

Thanks for all the updates!

Any more ideas when these will be released?

I don't want to keep asking the guy who will be selling them! Sure he's getting enough questions! :mrgreen:


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

TheDude said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> > *UPDATE:*
> ...


I've heard nothing and apparently I'm top of his list of people to call when he gets them through :roll: I will let you know when I'm getting mine


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> I've heard nothing and apparently I'm top of his list of people to call when he gets them through :roll: I will let you know when I'm getting mine


oiii he told me i was top of his list!!! :evil:  :lol:

im sure he will send a group email to everyone once he get more info :wink:


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

mailrush said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard nothing and apparently I'm top of his list of people to call when he gets them through :roll: I will let you know when I'm getting mine
> ...


Jon's such a player - telling us all we're no.1 then cheating on us behind our backs :lol:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > mcmoody said:
> ...


yeh...player...do you think he _plays_ for chelsea? haha :lol:


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

mailrush said:


> yeh...player...do you think he _plays_ for chelsea? haha :lol:


Might explain why it's taking a few weeks to get our LEDs in stock - he's too busy playing (football)


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > yeh...player...do you think he _plays_ for chelsea? haha :lol:
> ...


mike, lucky were the only ones awake on this crazy hour on a saturday... is there such thing as *before* the watershed?? :? :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

*Update:*

Just to let you know they are still working fine, no DIS errors, faults or over heating


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

guys, just wanted to check if anyone has heard anything yet from Jon at Alltronix?

our 135i has LED number plates and it looks stunning at night - really want this for the TT...

ahaydock - we still good with the prototypes?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

mailrush said:


> guys, just wanted to check if anyone has heard anything yet from Jon at Alltronix?
> 
> our 135i has LED number plates and it looks stunning at night - really want this for the TT...
> 
> ahaydock - we still good with the prototypes?


Nope!


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

996cab said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > guys, just wanted to check if anyone has heard anything yet from Jon at Alltronix?
> ...


Nope? :?

I really want these too.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

WHAT :x


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

i want the LED plate lights too! i think they would look stunning with the suzuka grey... (hmm, i wonder how many times ive mentioned my car colour? :roll: )

surely there is another supplier for LED number plate lights?


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

An update from Jon ....

Hi Michael

Good morning.

I have had contact last week with my supplier and they are close to finalising the PWM design and I should know next week whether I can make the order, delivery would be a week thereafter, so all being well I should have stock by the 2nd week of April, but I must stress this is just an estimate as yet and please dont hold me to it.

Feel free to pop this message on the forum to give everyone an idea of the situation.

Kind Regards,
Jon Stott.

Web: www.alltronix.co.uk 
Email: [email protected] 
Tel: 0844 335 6461


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> An update from Jon ....
> 
> Hi Michael
> 
> ...


me, me, me, me, me.. i want, i want, i want, i want! :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

estimate huh, got a funy feeling some1 is planing to hike up da price :?

I will wait and see :-|


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

I believe the cost should be around £40 for the two units which seems reasonable to me...lets wait and see. Maybe Jon will do us a group buy discount. Perhaps everyone that wants one could make them selves known. Either I or Ahaydock can make a list and forward to Jon and see what he can do. Doubt he will be able to say anything until his supply is confirmed.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

mcmoody said:


> I believe the cost should be around £40 for the two units which seems reasonable to me...lets wait and see.


k thanks, £40 i can live with


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the cost should be around £40 for the two units which seems reasonable to me...lets wait and see.
> ...


Depends how much your fiancee spends at the weekend...not sure whether to send my congratulations or condolences :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

mcmoody said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > mcmoody said:
> ...


your telling me, my miltek exhaust and remap are on my list, but she may end up pusing them both back [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I told her that as long and she purs and growls for me, i can wait :lol: :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> your telling me, my miltek exhaust and remap are on my list, but she may end up pusing them both back [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I told her that as long and she purs and growls for me, i can wait :lol: :lol:


*collapse* :lol:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

yep - put me on the list lads. will defiantely have a set.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

*Confirmed*
Mailrush
sTTranger
TurboTTS
mcmoody
davelincs
Ska
race0360
Mattyherts
Jonnyc
Wja96
AbyssRs
TheDude
Jmeselby
Snowman
GlasgowEd
Jamie Kip
ttcool2006


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> *Confirmed*
> Mailrush
> sTTranger
> TurboTTS
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

confirm, just let me know, how much and when,thanks


----------



## Ska (Feb 21, 2010)

Certainly me, but I'll order alone since I'm in Belgium :wink:

Ska


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Ska said:


> Certainly me, but I'll order alone since I'm in Belgium :wink:
> 
> Ska


I'll still put you on the list. You should still be able to take advantage of the group buy however your postage costs may be higher!


----------



## Ska (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks mate !

Ska


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Just to let you know guys the Prototypes are working absolutely fine 

Just trying to sort out some H6W LED sidelights now...


----------



## Scaleybrat (Aug 21, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > *Confirmed*
> ...


You do know Jon already has one list of interested forum members? He invited people to contact him to register their interest - so if any of you bar stewards haven't contacted Jon, get to the back of the queue :mrgreen:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Scaleybrat said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> > mcmoody said:
> ...


 [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i already contacted him, but i think doing it this way we may get a better deal


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Scaleybrat said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> > mcmoody said:
> ...


He has said once he knows more about his supply he will know what discount he can offer us. As said it's worth collating a list because if he is guaranteed 10 orders say he may be able to help us all out. Worth a go as it works well for everyone concerned.


----------



## race0360 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi
Put me on your list and let me know when you want some money


----------



## mattyherts (Jul 6, 2009)

Mike, add me on please 

Need something to match my LED sidelights 8)


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

mattyherts said:


> Mike, add me on please
> 
> Need something to match my LED sidelights 8)


Your wish is my command.


----------



## mattyherts (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks mate, need to add you on PS3 for a bit of COD2 fun!!


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Im in too..


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

mattyherts said:


> Thanks mate, need to add you on PS3 for a bit of COD2 fun!!


Yes please do.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

jonnyc said:


> Im in too..


Done.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

dont forget me, im in,just let me know how much and when
thanks


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll take a set as well please. Again. Let me know how much and who to pay.

Thanks.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Added 

I know Jon has a list already of people that have contacted him but atleast this way we can keep a running tally so we don't miss andyone and can keep track of numbers. I guess once his stock is confirmed we can get a price agreed and everyone can then place their order using a code or something?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i was also hoping, the more people that ordered the lights, the lower we could get the price


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Isn't he hoping for stock early to mid April?


----------



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

Ill take a set of these too please


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Isn't he hoping for stock early to mid April?


No dates have been confirmed yet.

One thing Jon has asked for (because he already has a list of names people from here that have already contacted) is the full names from the people on the list from here. Perhaps you can all pm me your names so I can pass them on just so he can make sure he's not doubling up!

Thanks.


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi,

Me too please, I contacted him a while ago and he added me to his list.

Thanks for sorting this out!

Regards,

Thomas


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

TheDude said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me too please, I contacted him a while ago and he added me to his list.
> 
> ...


Done 

I deserve no praise, just sorting out numbers for Jon to make sure we don't miss anyone and to try and secure a discount for us tt forum members [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

Put me down for a set too! :mrgreen: Thanks


----------



## Ska (Feb 21, 2010)

Will be a nice order ;-)

Regards,

Ska


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd be interested to see what the production unit looks like compared to the prototype unit. Especially if they manage to house the additional circuitry.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

So far we have 13 confirmed however I need your full names to pass on to Jon so that we dont double up on our numbers. Can these please be pm'd to me asap. Thank you to the couple that have already. Cheers.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

HI Mike, You have pm


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

davelincs said:


> HI Mike, You have pm


x2


----------



## race0360 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Mike you have my PM


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Cheers Chaps. The list is growing - upto 14 names now.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the add to the list


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> Cheers Chaps. The list is growing - upto 14 names now.


sounds like a nice size group buy - 50% discounts???? :roll: :lol:


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

jonnyc said:


> Thanks for the add to the list


No probs. Can you pm me your full name though please.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

mailrush said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Chaps. The list is growing - upto 14 names now.
> ...


I think all in Jon has nearly 20 people on his list. Unfortunately for Jon to get a significant discount from his supplier he needs to buy 100 units...and we don't have 100 people so unfortunately this can't be done.

Because the new unit requires resistors the overall unit cost has risen however because of the interest from us forum members Jon has agreed to set the price at £36.99 - which is there abouts in line with units minus resistors. Postage is £2.99 therefore *total cost per unit delivered is £39.98*

Delivery to Jon may be as soon as next week however this does depend on the supplier. I will keep everyone posted.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > mcmoody said:
> ...


Not a bad price - is a very nice mod for night time!

hopefully we will hear something next week 

well done mike


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Could we expand this out to a few other forums? Are these a unique TT part or are they for all Audi's? Or even all VAG? If there is a significant breakpoint at 100 units then if the price is right I reckon 100 isn't that big a number.

A multi-forum GB for VCDS/VagCom got over 120 takers at £230 a pop, so the money and the interest is out there for a decent GB if the price is right.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't think they are unique to TT's as I belive other Audi's use the fitting i.e. the new A4 iirc.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Apparently the RRP for these units is £59.99 .... so delivered for sub £40 is a good deal.

May be worth trying but not sure how much more could be saved off £36.99(plus postage) - jon's got to eat at the end of the day... :lol:

Plus....don't know if I can wait much longer - to get another 80 people on board may take a while!


----------



## mattyherts (Jul 6, 2009)

Personally I think it's a good price for a tried and tested product, although it's only the other road users that will get the benfit of it


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Having got the product already, personally I'd happily pay that price for the production unit 

They are a good quality unit, very bright and look the part IMO.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm in for a set of these too


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll have a set too please


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

mcmoody said:


> Apparently the RRP for these units is £59.99 .... so delivered for sub £40 is a good deal.
> 
> May be worth trying but not sure how much more could be saved off £36.99(plus postage) - jon's got to eat at the end of the day... :lol:
> 
> Plus....don't know if I can wait much longer - to get another 80 people on board may take a while!


I'm not sure what RRP or Jon's requirement for nourishment has to do with this.

It was stated in an earlier post that to get a significant price reduction, Jon would have to buy 100 pieces. So, for us to get a better price _without reducing Jon's margin_, we need 100 buyers in the group buy. We win, Jon wins. Considering you got 14 names in 48 hours on here, 100 over 7 or 8 forums probably wouldn't take more than a week.

RRP is irrelevant. RRP is what someone thinks they might be able to sell a product for. That's all.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

mattyherts said:


> Personally I think it's a good price for a tried and tested product, although it's only the other road users that will get the benefit of it


My understanding is that this is the _first production batch_. The OP's product was something that was effectively put together as a prototype.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

wja96 said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the RRP for these units is £59.99 .... so delivered for sub £40 is a good deal.
> ...


If you want to try and get more people then you're welcome to try. We've got about 16 people on here in 5/6 days.

My nourishment comment was just said in jest! I just want my LED numberplate lights!! :lol:


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

£36.99 sounds good to me!

These cars cost around £30,000 so although everyone likes a bargain is it really worth the extra effort of posting on 8 other forums to save a few quid? :?

Life seems to short, lets get them as soon as possible I say! :mrgreen:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not that fussed, but if the seller really does have a 100 unit breakpoint then they could make some serious money if they could get that many people interested.

I think it's interesting the seller isn't really chasing this - it's basically mcmoody and ahaydock that deserve any credit. I just think it's amazing that people have so much money to chuck about that they're not interested in saving a little bit. I realised that I'd entered cuckoo-land when I spotted the £250 aluminium cupholder extensions and the £500 worth of carbon fibre under-bonnet trim panels but this is a couple of LEDs, some resistors, a heatsink and a plastic housing - for £40 delivered. Someone in the Far East is laughing their socks off.

And yes, I'm still in (although I don't respect myself).


----------



## Ska (Feb 21, 2010)

Any news ?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Ska said:


> Any news ?


not yet - probably/hopefully next week


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

mailrush said:


> Ska said:
> 
> 
> > Any news ?
> ...


End of the month.


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

Any more updates? Nearly the end of the month :mrgreen:


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Funny you should ask Thomas.

I spoke with Jon Stott yesterday and can confirm that these are now in stock.

The price is £39.98 delivered within UK. (£36.99 per unit plus £2.99 for 1st class recorded delivery)

To order please contact Jon Stott at Alltronix on 01909 484 346 or email [email protected]

Look forward to seeing peoples pictures as and when they receive them.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Jon just called me - really nice, helpful guy.

Ordered my lamps and should get delivery tomorrow or wednesday!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

just ordered mine too [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Just installed mine. What a difference!!

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=2954


----------



## redfox (Apr 21, 2010)

Just ordered mine...


----------



## ttcool2006 (May 1, 2006)

Ordered mine too.... got a call from Jon today.... very helpful explained how to fit them too.....  fingers crossed they come tomorrow or Thursday


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

He called me too!

Should have them tomorrow!

Canny Guy.

Cheers ahaydock :mrgreen:


----------



## 34eak01 (Jan 18, 2010)

guys cant find how to buy it , is there a link for leds to buy ?


----------



## redfox (Apr 21, 2010)

Jon Stott at Alltronix on 01909 484 346 or email [email protected]

Just call and ask for Jon. Really helpful... should get mine today. I'll fit [smiley=book2.gif] and post pictures....


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Only thing to be aware of is the resistors can move around inside the boot lid when fitted. I have used the enclosed ties to try and hold everything together and put some elastic bands round it (may not be the best idea as it may all get hot) and will see how this goes. Would be interested to know what others suggest to stop it all from moving around.


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Have you guys tried these. I have only just caught the end of the thread. These dont need any additonal resistors all built in. Fine with my Mk28J no errors.

http://hidconcept.com/LED-Festoon.html

http://www.ozaudi.com/forums/showthread ... 265&page=2


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

nothing on the concept page ??


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Anyone else installed theirs yet?


----------



## Scaleybrat (Aug 21, 2009)

Jon phoned me this afternoon and I paid for my order. He says he has run them on a bench today and the resistors do get warm (because that's what they're supposed to do) so I'll be interested if anyone comes up with a method of securing the resistors to prevent them rattling inside the boot lid. Jon suggested some 3M double sided on the free side of the resistor to secure it to the metalwork, I'm just not sure how long the 3M tape would keep its adhesion with the temperature cycles.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

I will be trying some doublesided tape (affixed to the plastic part of the resistor) - see how that works.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

mine turned up but i wasnt home, so gota pick them up for the postoffice in the morining :?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

All fitted - was very easy - plug and play. Total installation time: 3 minutes! They give a fantastic difference in light which lights up the whole back end of the car and the road behind the car! Nice mod for the £40

EXCUSE HOW FILTHY THE CAR IS - WAITING FOR THE WEEKEND TO WASH IT!!!! 

one of each:









you can clearly see the difference - the standard bulb on the right is so dull:









finished job:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

mailrush, looks great, cant wait to get mine now 

Theres no excuse for how dirty that is, a little dust would be forgivable, but thats just plain neglect, shame on you :x


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> mailrush, looks great, cant wait to get mine now
> 
> Theres no excuse for how dirty that is, a little dust would be forgivable, but thats just plain neglect, shame on you :x


ordered at lunchtime yesterday from Jon and got them lunchtime today - great service!

Yeh i know  ... i did a 6 hour round trip to manchester and back on sunday so not had a chance to wash it yet - smashed flies all over the front end!!! :twisted: . i will do it on the weekend i promise!!


----------



## ttcool2006 (May 1, 2006)

Ok ... they arrived today excellent service.... weekend job I think to fit them... anyone got step by step how to do it ... Jon said take out the exisitng one and replace it how does it work with resistor? just want to get it right !!!  thanks


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

How's everyone fixing the resistor so it isn't rattling around then?

They are very bright. I'm glad I have some spare lamin-x tint to tone it down a couple of notches


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Does any have any photos before they are fitted? I would be keen to see how they have changed since the prototype ones I have


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

I fitted the resistors inside boot using celotape double folded on the plastic part of the resistor. How long that will last im not sure but any strong double sided tape should hold it in place.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> mine turned up but i wasnt home, so gota pick them up for the postoffice in the morining :?


I get everything posted to my office. Someones always here


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

pickes mine up from the post office today and im going to fit them shortly, or mayeb tonight so i can take some pics.

Guys i do not recommend seloptape, if anything use elctrical tape which is what i shall be using


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

mcmoody said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > mine turned up but i wasnt home, so gota pick them up for the postoffice in the morining :?
> ...


smartass, im in my office by myself [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Im just starting out so do not yet have any employees to boss around, i keep telling myself that it will come in good time


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> Guys i do not recommend seloptape, if anything use elctrical tape which is what i shall be using


My electrical tape is not to hand at the moment but I will exchange it when I next wash my car.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

mcmoody said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > Guys i do not recommend seloptape, if anything use elctrical tape which is what i shall be using
> ...


judging by your photos thats never :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

my bad that was mailrush


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

LOL pay attention! I keep my car immaculate.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> my bad that was mailrush


ouch. harsh. very naughty to pick on me while i wasnt on the forum to defend myself!!  :lol:

By the way, I also used black electrical tape / insulation tape. It is designed to work against heat and is strong enough to hold the resistor to the LED casing via one end of the resistor. Again, not sure how long it will last but it only takes a few minutes to replace the tape if it happens to work loose. Been slamming my boot and going over bumps to see if I can hear anything and nothing yet.... will wait and see what happens. sa far so good!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

mailrush said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > my bad that was mailrush
> ...


sorry mate, next time ill check that your online :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > sTTranger said:
> ...


you do that!! :evil: :lol:

and once i wash it on the weekend ill take some pics just to make you happy!! 8)


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

will you be going to stanford hall on the weekend??


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

unfortunately not - got something already on on Sunday.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi guys !
no time to read the whole topic  can you re-post the links to the led pack, please?
cheers !


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Hadaak said:


> Hi guys !
> no time to read the whole topic  can you re-post the links to the led pack, please?
> cheers !


its not so much of a pack - just a set of the two LED casings and resistors with the connectors.

just under £40 inc delivery.

I dont think its up on his website yet so to order please contact Jon Stott at Alltronix on 01909 484 346 or email [email protected]


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

xraytyd2 said:


> Have you guys tried these. I have only just caught the end of the thread. These dont need any additonal resistors all built in. Fine with my Mk28J no errors.
> 
> http://hidconcept.com/LED-Festoon.html
> 
> http://www.ozaudi.com/forums/showthread ... 265&page=2


Updated link to LED on hidconcept. On sale


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Thank you Guys !


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

xraytyd2 said:


> xraytyd2 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you guys tried these. I have only just caught the end of the thread. These dont need any additonal resistors all built in. Fine with my Mk28J no errors.
> ...


MY10 models have a pulse canbus system and therefore require particular resistors to work without giving error codes on the DIS. I'm pretty sure these ones won't work on our cars hence the reason for this thread.

Mike


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

mine was delivered july 2009. does that make it a MY10 model ?


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Hadaak said:


> mine was delivered july 2009. does that make it a MY10 model ?


I'm not sure where the cut off is...Mine was ordered May '09 and delivered the dealer first week in August '09 and is a MY10 car.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Does any have any photos before they are fitted? I would be keen to see how they have changed since the prototype ones I have


Photo as requested....

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=2968


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Does any have any photos before they are fitted? I would be keen to see how they have changed since the prototype ones I have


ahaydock, i would be interested to hear how you secured the resistor if yours was the same...


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

ok so the inevitible has happened - all the slamming of my boot as caused the resistor to break loose. at the moment i can only hear it move around when braking slightly harshly however I dont think it will be long until i hear it over bumps and during general driving. would be interested to hear what others have done to secure it...and secure it PROPERLY???


----------



## redfox (Apr 21, 2010)

I Fitted mine no probs....

However, I have a DIS number plate error now.... mine is a MY10 (LD10) picked up in April... no error with the side lights on but main beam and it kicks up a stink....??? Tried calling Jon but looks like he's closed now... :?

Lights still work but DIS error is not good on the display.... :?:


----------



## redfox (Apr 21, 2010)

Error with sides lights on.....

also.... gives Passenger Air bag in on..... 

hmmmmmm....... Help??? Or just send back....? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the pics mcmoody - they look just like mine.

mailrush - I bought some double sided sticky pads and simply secured them like that - had no problem at all...

redfox - I would call Jon tomorrow and I'm sure he will sort out a replacement for you...


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

Got mine today!

Don't work!!! 

Lights look great but get the DIS error straight away!

I just connected them, strapped the resistor to the wires using the cable ties so that it didn't move around too much and no luck!

Any ideas or do I just have to give up?

Shame because they look so nice :x


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Have you tried connecting the wires the other way round to the actual bulb?
I've not fitted mine yet, but that has to be worth a shot...


----------



## redfox (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, looks like i've found the problem....! One of the connectors had a loose wire which goes into the LED light. So although the LED lights came on the DIS must have picked up a problem (I assume).

So, I replaced the LED light (which has the loose connection) with a standard number plate light. Now the number plate has one of each. LED and normal fit number plate bulb. Both work fine and no DIS error.

I Connect the Faulty LED light (now two LED light son the number plate) and reset the ignition. DIS error again.... saying number plate error (or something - ignore the air bag warning that was me being thick).

Looks like they should be alright, just need a new replacement set! I'll give Jon boy a ring tomorrow, he'll put it right i'm sure. :roll:


----------



## redfox (Apr 21, 2010)

Loose connection on the LED connector HDD.....


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

guys, how did you secure the heatsink, i wrapped some electrical cable around the wire but i can hear the heatsink rattling around


----------



## Scaleybrat (Aug 21, 2009)

I received my lights this morning. I'm going to wait until the weekend and take my time over the installation. I will try and engineer a fix that keeps the resistor in place permanently. Sorry to hear some people have ended up with faulty items - hopefully mine are alright


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

OK, just got mine fitted and they work fine.
Should be a 5 min job with the right bits and bobs.
To secure the heat sink I got some sticky backed velcro, stuck the soft side of velcro in the hatch and the rough side on to the plastic side of the heat sink. They move a little but not able to rattle against anything and require some force to pull out so should be fine.
Word of warning for you all, the spring loader that holds the lens in place, one happened to be loose on mine, and pinged in to the hatch.... Bollox... anyway, took me about an hour to manage to get my mits on it and get the damn thing out....  anyway, all now safely in place.
One final thought from me, and I don't know what others think, but they are way to bright... put my bloody xenons to shame!
So I decided to pop some tint lamin-x that I had kicking around on to tone them down...., then another layer.... 4 layers of lamin-x later and I'm happy with the look :roll: 
Happy to have got rid of the error as I was running conventional LEDs before and the 'beeep' was starting to pee me off.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

sTTranger said:


> guys, how did you secure the heatsink, i wrapped some electrical cable around the wire but i can hear the heatsink rattling around


Double sided sticky pads for me - not had a problem and they have been in for weeks now.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

TheDude said:


> Got mine today!
> 
> Don't work!!!
> 
> ...


The little connecting wire from the resistor to the LEDs isnt the tightest of fits. Therefore once in place a little super glue can be used ot ensure this doesn't come loose. Do you think this may solve your problem?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > guys, how did you secure the heatsink, i wrapped some electrical cable around the wire but i can hear the heatsink rattling around
> ...


and then did you stick these via on the plastic side and attached it to the outside part of the boot lid (i.e. where the Audi rings are)??



mcmoody said:


> The little connecting wire from the resistor to the LEDs isnt the tightest of fits. Therefore once in place a little super glue can be used ot ensure this doesn't come loose. Do you think this may solve your problem?


got to be careful using superglue - strong glues can sometimes act as a kinda solvent and burn through thin plastics. Perhaps glue gun or secure with electrical tape would be better???


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

mailrush said:


> got to be careful using superglue - strong glues can sometimes act as a kinda solvent and burn through thin plastics. Perhaps glue gun or secure with electrical tape would be better???


Once the resistors are secured within the boot lid very little pressure will be exerted on this connection so it should be fine as it is (I haven't glued mine) but you could glue (if careful) or use tape


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

Cheers mcmoody [smiley=cheers.gif]

Emailed Jon to order mine


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

just been to the hardware shop and got some heavy duty sticky foam pads. Should do the job just right to keep the resistor stuck in place whilst the foam will allow for the slight curvature of the boot lid.

Will try it later when i get home!


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine today!
> ...


You were right.

I had a loose connection on a wire to the resistor and another one to the power. Don't think they have been made to the highest of quality but they certainly work!

If anyone else has trouble like me I would say that almost certainly there is a loose connection as it definitely works on a MY10 car.

One more thing, with the whole rattling thing, I like the idea of using the double sided sticky pad or the double sided velcro, but will there be any issues with the heat?

Not sure if the resistor heats up?

Many thanks,

Thomas


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

TheDude said:


> One more thing, with the whole rattling thing, I like the idea of using the double sided sticky pad or the double sided velcro, but will there be any issues with the heat?
> 
> Not sure if the resistor heats up?


yes, it does. most of the heat comes out of the metal face so the plastic is alot cooler - attach the sticky to the plastic face to leave the front metal free


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

TheDude said:


> You were right.


Always time for a first  Just pleased to help.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Blanchie said:


> Cheers mcmoody [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Emailed Jon to order mine


No problemo, although ahaydock and jon @ alltronix have done the hard work.


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> > You were right.
> ...


Ha! I still am returning the set as one is fine and the other has at least 2 dodgy connections.

I'm not really interested in using super glue because first of all Ill mess it up and secondly I don't really think you should have to mess about with a new product to get it to work.



mailrush said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> > One more thing, with the whole rattling thing, I like the idea of using the double sided sticky pad or the double sided velcro, but will there be any issues with the heat?
> ...


Cheers! Any suggestions on sticky pads? Not much of a DIY man! B&Q or Halfords as good a bet as any?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

TheDude said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > yes, it does. most of the heat comes out of the metal face so the plastic is alot cooler - attach the sticky to the plastic face to leave the front metal free
> ...


doesnt really matter where from just make sure they are strong pads - ones that stick things "permanently". I got some from a stationary/hardware kinda shop but im sure B&Q / Homebase will have them too. or an arts and crafts type shop. Make sure the pads are big enough to cover the whole area - no point getting small dots obviously


----------



## ttcool2006 (May 1, 2006)

Fitted in 5 minutes yesterday... looks ace on the car... lovin it.. thanks to haydock and jon at altronix great job !!


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I'm having to return mine for a replacement as one of the fittings has at least 2 loose connections.

My conclusion is that the product obviously works and looks great but I think Jon has been let down by his supplier as I think they haven't been made to the highest of standards. Bearing in mind £40 is a high'ish price for some numberplate lights.

Hopefully I get lucky with my next set.

Also, bought some velcro sticky pads from B&Q and they will do the job nicely. Pretty much a perfect fit for the resistor.

As for using electrical tape, I guess its perfectly fine to use this to strengthen all of the connections before I fit the lights?

Just to guarantee that they stay in place for peace of mind??


----------



## Scaleybrat (Aug 21, 2009)

Fitted this morning.

Mounted the resistors using 'permanent' sticky foam pads, positioning them adjacent to the lights. Decided this is the best position so as you slam the boot shut, the force will be in the same direction as they have been adhered to the metalwork.

I had to bend the metal securing tang out to get a secure fit into the bodywork - they were just falling out if I left them as delivered.

No DIS problems and I didn't do anything to 'secure' the connection onto the led bulb, hoping the cable is under slight tension maintaining the contact.

.................and they're bright


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

just reffited mine with the sticky velcro. Had some left from when i stuck my sub down 

Will check again in about a week and report. They seem fine though. I agree the quality of the fittings is not great as they do come apart easily, but they work and look great which is the most impoirtant part.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Saw mine at night for the first time a couple of days ago and I have to say I'm very pleased as they look very 8)


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> Saw mine at night for the first time a couple of days ago and I have to say I'm very pleased as they look very 8)


agreed. they light up the whole back end of the car - very smart!


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

I found they were a little too bright so toned mine down with 4 (yes 4) layers of tint lamin x


----------



## ttcool2006 (May 1, 2006)

Just to say lights still look excellent, however did notice the resistors jumping about a bit when going over the speed bumps.... so bought some sticky velcro stuff this morning from Halfords and stuck them in place, did the job a treat  still loving the lights though!!!


----------



## redfox (Apr 21, 2010)

redfox said:


> Error with sides lights on.....
> 
> also.... gives Passenger Air bag in on.....
> 
> hmmmmmm....... Help??? Or just send back....? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Fixed. faulty wire. Phoned and they sent me a new one straight away. All cool...


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Guys im really unhappy

Was driving last night and one the light came on the dash. Turns out one of them had fallen out :evil:

I love the fact that they look good and do not throw up a warning light, but the build qualuty ??


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

John at alltronx is a star, is sending out a new one today [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Guys I highly suggest putting some glue on the connection to the lamp


----------



## Scaleybrat (Aug 21, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> Guys im really unhappy
> 
> Was driving last night and one the light came on the dash. Turns out one of them had fallen out :evil:
> 
> I love the fact that they look good and do not throw up a warning light, but the build qualuty ??


Yes, this is my concern. I had to 'adjust' the clip to get the light to stay secure in the aperture, but can't say I was too impressed with the quality of the fitment.

Not lost the light yet, so maybe my concerns are unfounded, but I wasn't surprised by your tale.


----------



## peterbridge (Aug 18, 2008)

Silly question but can you not just disable the alarm in the DIS with the use of VAG COM :?


----------



## whywhys (May 29, 2010)

Hi Guys, i got one too but not sure how to install it, I though i just have to slide the lamp unit to the right to remove it but it just did move a bit.
Anyone can tell me is that the right way to remove the original lamp unit?
Thanks!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

whywhys said:


> Hi Guys, i got one too but not sure how to install it, I though i just have to slide the lamp unit to the right to remove it but it just did move a bit.
> Anyone can tell me is that the right way to remove the original lamp unit?
> Thanks!


Yes- a small slot on the left. Insert. Screwdriver and push to the right then prise left edge out of body


----------



## whywhys (May 29, 2010)

grasmere said:


> whywhys said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, i got one too but not sure how to install it, I though i just have to slide the lamp unit to the right to remove it but it just did move a bit.
> ...


Thx Mate! All sorted!!


----------



## Adam_Walker87 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi all,

Sorry to bring up an old thread. When and where can I get my hands on a set of these? I think I have the MY10 model TT (its a 60 plate and has the facelift front bumper?).

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Adam_Walker87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry to bring up an old thread. When and where can I get my hands on a set of these? I think I have the MY10 model TT (its a 60 plate and has the facelift front bumper?).
> 
> ...


Hi Adam 
If you have the new bumpers then it should be a MY11 car. I bought mines from www.alltronix.co.uk even though they are advertised for MY10 cars they will fit MY11 cars no problem.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Alltronix stopped listing these. No idea why, but the failure rate was quite high by all accounts. They now only list non-MY10.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

They will make amazing speed cameras pictures. They police will love you for being so helpful in capturing the details of your number plate in extreme clarity and in complete darkness. :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I had the Alltronix version on my 09 TTS and looked superb, then I got the RS on a 09 plate and worked but gave an error code :? But the chop shop modified them and all working fine now 8) 
Have to agree these look superb on a white/ Suzuka grey car 8)


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I have just noticed that the number plate lamps fitted to my MY12 car are LED as standard but the boot illumination is still a incandescent festoon bulb. Has anyone one else noticed the same on their car or am I mistaken.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Dead easy to fit a LED light unit for the boot area using genuine Audi parts...Fitted mine some months back to both our TT and A6 Avant

I've got an updated guide from a member sitting waiting for the updated knowledge base to be published


----------

